# Adopt a dog from Poland !!



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

I saw that many people from UK have dogs adopted from Romania, Spain etc
I thought that it will be not stupid idea to make a thread where I'll put dogs from polish shelters which are looking for a good home.

Polish dogs shelters are horrible.. there is thousands of dogs which don't have any chance for adoption in Poland. Thousands spent already few years is this hope less places.
Adoption in Poland is free. 
If you would like to adopt dog from Poland you would have to pay just for transport which is between £100-300.
Dog will have microchip, passport, all jabs etc.
I'll help with everything if you would like to adopt one of this beautiful dogs.

I would like to introduce few dogs which are looking for a good home.

This is Rusty, He is around 6-7 years old boy, very friendly, lovely boy. All he needs is your love.
He's fine with other dogs and kids.

















This is Mimi - micro dog  She's 3 years old chihuahua mix, she's lovely girl which loves to hug. She has a problem with dysplasia but she is walking and running normally.
U Cioci Ewy - 21/07/12.mp4 - YouTube

















RUDI - small, playful lovely girl, she has long life story, she wad 7 puppies which died from rat poison. She's ok with other dogs and older kids.

















LUIS - 2 years old pug mix, very friendly dog, he loves to play, run and giving kisses. He loves other dogs and kids. He can live with young children.


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

This little girl is going to Polishrose in August !


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

They're all so lovely.Rudi looks like a little fox 

I'm so excited about my little dog-she's called Misia


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

They look lovely dogs.

I think they look like they are kept in very good conditions though, so I don't see why there instead of rescues here.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> They look lovely dogs.
> 
> I think they look like they are kept in very good conditions though, so I don't see why there instead of rescues here.


As far as I know those ones are in foster homes.The actual shelters are not nearly as good.


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

Dogs which I showed here are in foster houses. Rusty spent few years in many different shelters. Now he is in dogs hotel and he's there from long time, if he will not find new home - he will be back to shelter.
Rudi... she's waiting for her forever home almost two years now.. 
Rudi when she was rescued: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3439/ma7x152.jpg
http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3154/rudzia02.jpg

Luis is waiting for a good home from few months.
It's really hard to find home for dogs in Poland...... That's why i'm showing them here.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Poor Rudi-you can see all her ribs  I'd take them all if I could


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

emilyPL said:


> Dogs which I showed here are in foster houses. Rusty spent few years in many different shelters. Now he is in dogs hotel and he's there from long time, if he will not find new home - he will be back to shelter.
> Rudi... she's waiting for her forever home almost two years now..
> Rudi when she was rescued: http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/3439/ma7x152.jpg
> http://img716.imageshack.us/img716/3154/rudzia02.jpg
> ...


I know but it is the same story in the uk. Lots of dogs not getting a home, horrible conditions when found and years in cold shelters.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Aww, Rusty looks lovely.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I know but it is the same story in the uk. Lots of dogs not getting a home, horrible conditions when found and years in cold shelters.


Trouble is nobody in England will rehome to me as I have kids under 5 despite me already having a dog.Tell a lie, one rescue offered me a dog but only if it was a staffy-don't get me wrong I like staffies and there's some lovely ones in the park we go to in term time-I'm just not the right type of owner for one. Milly was from a private rehome/rescue who asked for no homechecks and no paperwork.I don't want to go that route again and I also don't want a puppy at all, even though I could get one off preloved for a lot less than I am paying for transport for Misia.So abroad was my only option really.Or wait 2 years till my youngest is 5.


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

That's right, we wanted to adopt a dog here and we didn't get her just because we are too short time in uk and our dog is not spayed yet, that's stupid. And I know there is plenty of people which have the same problem, they want to give a good home for some dog but none rescue want to give them a dog because of something.
For me it is ridiculous. Dogs are waiting in shelters month and months and they can't go to home because kids are too young or you live in rented house or you work too long or whatever. 

So IF YOU HAVE PROBLEM WITH ADOPTING DOG IN UK - try adopt abroad. 
There are millions dogs in the world which are waiting for you.

Maybe one is waiting for you in Poland


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Got to agree with Emmaviolet on this one. Yes there are SOME rescues who have blanket rules of no kids, no unneutered, no rented- but not ALL

Surely if you are prepared to import a dog from outside the UK you should be prepared to seek out the smaller, often more accommodating rescues within the UK, and travel to them if they are not on your doorstep.

What happens to these dogs if it goes wrong?- the dog does not settle, it shows different behaviour to that expected? it does not get on with the resident dog? Do they then end up in British rescue which is full to bursting?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

emilyPL said:


> So IF YOU HAVE PROBLEM WITH ADOPTING DOG IN UK - try adopt abroad.
> There are millions dogs in the world which are waiting for you.


Okay so I get peoples frustrations with *some* UK rescues, I say some because I know if people looked around, and contacted different rescues they are not all the same about blanket rules..

Also maybe I'm being a bit thick here, BUT are the rules not in place to protect the dogs? Should we not be glad that rescues are looking out for the welfare of their animals? So I know a lot of the large breed rescues don't rehome to home with young children, take my breed, most rescues won't let families with small children take on dogs, quite right in my mind, a Rott could do a fair amount of unintentional damage to a child by just running in to them, I'm not a small person, but I've been put on my ass by an excited Rott who tried to use me as a door, and it HURTS..

Take a look at free ad's see how many people there are looking to rehome their dogs, because they have to move and can't get another rented house because they have dogs, and then they need a home of course they do, so the dog is gone so they can get a house..

I'd be concerned to find rescues just rehome to anyone... I would not want a large breed dog being rehomed to a family with small children.... Even if you do have dogs already, even if you have years and years experience with dogs, me personally it's not a risk I'm willing to take....

Is two/three years such a huge chunk of time to wait for a dog? Surely it should be about the dogs welfare and that of the families not just because YOU want to adopt a dog right now?

Plenty of dogs in the UK need homes, and if you waited a bit, or even researched a bit more and looked further afield you'd get your dog.

The above strikes me as a very scary statement.. If people have been refused a dog there is normally a very good reason for it, it being *easier * abroad makes me very very wary... This should be about the welfare of the dog, not the easiest route to take............


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> Got to agree with Emmaviolet on this one. Yes there are SOME rescues who have blanket rules of no kids, no unneutered, no rented- but not ALL
> 
> Surely if you are prepared to import a dog from outside the UK you should be prepared to seek out the smaller, often more accommodating rescues within the UK, and travel to them if they are not on your doorstep.
> 
> What happens to these dogs if it goes wrong?- the dog does not settle, it shows different behaviour to that expected? it does not get on with the resident dog? Do they then end up in British rescue which is full to bursting?


Completely agree, there are plenty of rescues who will assess each dog more individually reathr than have blanket rules. I used to live in a flat & work FT yet was deemed a suitable owner & Toby was rehomed to us.

Some rescues do have strict rules because past experience has usually meant that dogs (or cats) are returned to them with the same reasons; either children or landlord issues. This is unsettling for the naimal ionvolved so the rules are there (whether you agree or not) to protect the animal.

It is also a worry that if the rehome doesn't go well then what happens? Where do they dogs go? Are they then shipped back or do rescues here have to take them on adding to the costs?

As sad as it it I can't see why dogs such a Rudi are kept alive if they are being kept in unsuitable shelters for years. For the sake of the dog PTS is a far kinder option than causing them so much stress. I really do find situations like that quite disturbing


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Okay so I get peoples frustrations with *some* UK rescues, I say some because I know if people looked around, and contacted different rescues they are not all the same about blanket rules..
> 
> Also maybe I'm being a bit thick here, BUT are the rules not in place to protect the dogs? Should we not be glad that rescues are looking out for the welfare of their animals? So I know a lot of the large breed rescues don't rehome to home with young children, take my breed, most rescues won't let families with small children take on dogs, quite right in my mind, a Rott could do a fair amount of unintentional damage to a child by just running in to them, I'm not a small person, but I've been put on my ass by an excited Rott who tried to use me as a door, and it HURTS..
> 
> ...


In my case yes-Milly has become used to having another dog here-now my ex has taken Inka, his dog, away and Milly is very sad and withdrawn.I don't think waiting 2 or 3 years would be any good at all for her mental state.(I would have no problem waiting if I didn't have a dog already who is happier with another dog here), in fact I did wait several years before I got Milly until the time was right.
Funnily enough I could have got another greyhound from the same lady I got Milly from but I really don't have the space for another large dog-having Inka here proved that.And all the rescues I contacted said they would only be willing to let me have a puppy which I absolutely did not want,or that one that said I could have an older dog but the only ones suitable were staffies.
And then I saw a link EmilyPL had put up about Misia and just knew she was the one for us.She could have been from Mars for all I care.If she'd been from here it would have been sooooo much easier.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

polishrose said:


> In my case yes-Milly has become used to having another dog here-now my ex has taken Inka, his dog, away and Milly is very sad and withdrawn.I don't think waiting 2 or 3 years would be any good at all for her mental state.(I would have no problem waiting if I didn't have a dog already who is happier with another dog here), in fact I did wait several years before I got Milly until the time was right.
> Funnily enough I could have got another greyhound from the same lady I got Milly from but I really don't have the space for another large dog-having Inka here proved that.And all the rescues I contacted said they would only be willing to let me have a puppy which I absolutely did not want,or that one that said I could have an older dog but the only ones suitable were staffies.
> And then I saw a link EmilyPL had put up about Misia and just knew she was the one for us.She could have been from Mars for all I care.If she'd been from here it would have been sooooo much easier.


But what if things don't work out? What support do you get regarding behavioural issues? If the worst comes & the dogs can't stay then where will it go?

It is something that has to be considered, when we rehomed our second dog we had a lot of problems but were lucky to be able to get support


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Got to agree with Emmaviolet on this one. Yes there are SOME rescues who have blanket rules of no kids, no unneutered, no rented- but not ALL
> 
> Surely if you are prepared to import a dog from outside the UK you should be prepared to seek out the smaller, often more accommodating rescues within the UK, and travel to them if they are not on your doorstep.
> 
> What happens to these dogs if it goes wrong?- the dog does not settle, it shows different behaviour to that expected? it does not get on with the resident dog? Do they then end up in British rescue which is full to bursting?


I had to sign an adoption form to say I would not take the dog to a rescue here if for any reason I needed to give her up.I would either have to return her to Poland or find her an alternative home myself which would need to be approved by the rescue.

As for travelling to rescues-with 6 kids and an evening job it's not as easy as it sounds.Especially when you speak to them on the phone and they say yes do come down we have lots of dogs and then you get there and there are none suitable(this happened several years ago not now)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

polishrose said:


> I had to sign an adoption form to say I would not take the dog to a rescue here if for any reason I needed to give her up*.I would either have to return her to Poland *or find her an alternative home myself which would need to be approved by the rescue.
> 
> As for travelling to rescues-with 6 kids and an evening job it's not as easy as it sounds.Especially when you speak to them on the phone and they say yes do come down we have lots of dogs and then you get there and there are none suitable(this happened several years ago not now)


So yet more stress for the dog 

Would you have to pay for this aswell?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> But what if things don't work out? What support do you get regarding behavioural issues? If the worst comes & the dogs can't stay then where will it go?
> 
> It is something that has to be considered, when we rehomed our second dog we had a lot of problems but were lucky to be able to get support


I had *no* support when I got Milly-once I had her the lady wasn't interested at all.Milly gets on with every dog she's met so far, and Misia is also good with dogs so I am hoping it will work with no problems.Support obviously will be online from the rescue and if we really struggled I would get professional help here.It's a risk taking on any dog as a second dog, even a puppy isn't it?All anyone can do is hope for the best and try and introduce them in a way that won't make them hate each other on site.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> So yet more stress for the dog
> 
> Would you have to pay for this aswell?


If I absolutely had to and couldn't find a home here,I would take her there personally-I wouldn't let her make the long journey on her own twice.But I'm pretty certain I won't have to.Milly is good with dogs of all ages and sizes, so is Misia. Positive thinking is the key.And yes of course I would have to pay for this-once she's mine, it's my responsibility to pay for things.It's every dog owner's responsibilty isn't it?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

polishrose said:


> I had to sign an adoption form to say I would not take the dog to a rescue here if for any reason I needed to give her up.I would either have to return her to Poland or find her an alternative home myself which would need to be approved by the rescue.
> 
> As for travelling to rescues-with 6 kids and an evening job it's not as easy as it sounds.Especially when you speak to them on the phone and they say yes do come down we have lots of dogs and then you get there and there are none suitable(this happened several years ago not now)


So you have the time to dedicate to a new dog who has just arrived in the country and will be stressed up to the eyeballs with its new situation, but not to travel to a rescue.........

Any rescue worth its salt at the very least would want ALL (kids dogs, and regular visitors)the family to meet the dog in question before agreeing to adopt.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I had to sign an adoption form to say I would not take the dog to a rescue here if for any reason I needed to give her up.I would either have to return her to Poland or find her an alternative home myself which would need to be approved by the rescue.
> 
> As for travelling to rescues-with 6 kids and an evening job it's not as easy as it sounds.Especially when you speak to them on the phone and they say yes do come down we have lots of dogs and then you get there and there are none suitable(this happened several years ago not now)


So you are getting a dog you have never met, and you are going to put her with children she has never met AND a dog she has never met?

If it goes "tits up" YOU have to get her back to Poland or rehome her?

So how do the rescue approve the home? I take it you have been home checked?

My Tsar loves every dog he has met, but can't stand my sister lurcher, and has shown her in no uncertain terms he doesn't like her


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

This thread is just ridiculous


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

GoldenShadow said:


> This thread is just ridiculous


and why is that?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

polishrose said:


> I had *no* support when I got Milly-once I had her the lady wasn't interested at all.Milly gets on with every dog she's met so far, and Misia is also good with dogs so I am hoping it will work with no problems.Support obviously will be online from the rescue and if we really struggled I would get professional help here.It's a risk taking on any dog as a second dog, even a puppy isn't it?All anyone can do is hope for the best and try and introduce them in a way that won't make them hate each other on site.


Online support?!  Sorry but if things go wrong you need more than that - believe me!

Am not being picky but hoping it will work out is a bit naive, these are street dogs that maybe haven't lived in home environments & with children coupled with the stress of being shipped over here could mean that the dog involved is not as 'friendly' as made out

If you really haven;t got time to visit rescues then how have you got time to take on another dog? And as for forking out more £££'s to send her back if things go wrong I really can;t imagine many of the prospecctive new owners doing this. I fear that UK rescues will end up dealing with these poor dogs

Sorry, but I find it unbelievable (& irresponsible) to take on a dog you have never met before, when you have children in the house. Surely introductions at the very least with your kids & other dog would be a basic requirement of a decent rescue?

Tbh, I hope it works put but it sounds like a truly terrible idea


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

At the end of the day there is little difference between dogs from abroad and dogs from other countries. There are good and bad rescues, just as you have good and bad breeders.

What happens if a dog is given to someone from a UK rescue, their space is reassigned and problems develop? No difference to if a dog from abroad doesn't work out. The only examples I know of with rescues from abroad is where they actually dictate in their contract that dogs must be returned to them, not simply given to a local rescue or passed on via a free ad whatever. In fact normally if a dogs doesn't work out it is placed in foster care.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> Got to agree with Emmaviolet on this one. Yes there are SOME rescues who have blanket rules of no kids, no unneutered, no rented- but not ALL
> 
> Surely if you are prepared to import a dog from outside the UK you should be prepared to seek out the smaller, often more accommodating rescues within the UK, and travel to them if they are not on your doorstep.
> 
> What happens to these dogs if it goes wrong?- the dog does not settle, it shows different behaviour to that expected? it does not get on with the resident dog? Do they then end up in British rescue which is full to bursting?


Absoutely agree.

I'm even more concerned that the paperwork that has been signed by you polishrose means you have to return the dog to Poland. I really cannot comprehend anyone who has failed UK rescues (and how does this rescue home check - via Skype ) for any number of reasons then has to return a dog to Poland. It's more stress for the dog which is hardly good welfare and expensive. If someone has got a dog without thinking of the cost, or did so in good faith, lost their job which happens often in this climate and had to give it up, how does that work?

You might but that doesn't mean everyone does and I'd be terribly interested to see that piece of paper.

And why is this thread in Dog Chat, shouldn't it be under rehoming or something?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I am not a complete novice at introducing dogs and kids.I managed fine with a very bouncy 8 month old german shepherd with no warning or preparation,so I think we will all cope just fine with a 4 year old small dog who is good with dogs and kids and other than being shy has not shown any issues that need addressing.

Oh and when we got Milly the first time we met her was when we got her.And took her home 5 minutes later.The lady asked lots of questions on the phone and the dog we had originally chosen was deemed unsuitable and Milly was suggested and has worked perfectly for us.I think it's perfectly possible to match people up with dogs without meeting them first.

Anyway this thread is being rather hijacked by me and replies to just me when it was meant to introduce a few dogs that need homes so I will leave this thread alone now.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> Absoutely agree.
> 
> I'm even more concerned that the paperwork that has been signed by you polishrose means you have to return the dog to Poland. I really cannot comprehend anyone who has failed UK rescues (and how does this rescue home check - via Skype ) for any number of reasons then has to return a dog to Poland. It's more stress for the dog which is hardly good welfare and expensive. If someone has got a dog without thinking of the cost, or did so in good faith, lost their job which happens often in this climate and had to give it up, how does that work?
> 
> ...


Sorry one last reply-if you'd read it properly it says either return to rescue OR find a home that is approved by rescue so nobody's saying I would have to take her to Poland,only if we(me and rescue) couldn't sort something out here.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I am not a complete novice at introducing dogs and kids.I managed fine with a very bouncy 8 month old german shepherd with no warning or preparation,so I think we will all cope just fine with a 4 year old small dog who is good with dogs and kids and other than being shy has not shown any issues that need addressing.
> 
> Oh and when we got Milly the first time we met her was when we got her.And took her home 5 minutes later.The lady asked lots of questions on the phone and the dog we had originally chosen was deemed unsuitable and Milly was suggested and has worked perfectly for us.I think it's perfectly possible to match people up with dogs without meeting them first.
> 
> Anyway this thread is being rather hijacked by me and replies to just me when it was meant to introduce a few dogs that need homes so I will leave this thread alone now.


You seem to think that _your_ ethics apply to everyone else who the rescue might encounter is my issue with this. It's honourable what you think you're doing but just because you can cope, do you and the rescue think that everyone is the same? That strikes me as being very naive.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Goblin said:


> At the end of the day there is little difference between dogs from abroad and dogs from other countries. There are good and bad rescues, just as you have good and bad breeders.
> 
> What happens if a dog is given to someone from a UK rescue, their space is reassigned and problems develop? No difference to if a dog from abroad doesn't work out. The only examples I know of with rescues from abroad is where they actually dictate in their contract that dogs must be returned to them, not simply given to a local rescue or passed on via a free ad whatever. In fact normally if a dogs doesn't work out it is placed in foster care.


Think you will find any decent rescue in the UK make you sign something to say that the dog will go back into their care if things do not work out. The difference being it would not involve a flight and hundreds of pounds to do so!! There would also normally be hands on help from the rescue to try and resolve the issues before the homing fell apart- not possible if your "hands" are abroad.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Goblin said:


> At the end of the day there is little difference between dogs from abroad and dogs from other countries. There are good and bad rescues, just as you have good and bad breeders.
> 
> What happens if a dog is given to someone from a UK rescue, their space is reassigned and problems develop? No difference to if a dog from abroad doesn't work out. The only examples I know of with rescues from abroad is where they actually dictate in their contract that dogs must be returned to them, not simply given to a local rescue or passed on via a free ad whatever. In fact normally if a dogs doesn't work out it is placed in foster care.


Because from here you don't just go " oh I like the look of that dog add to shopping basket please".

If it was a dog from this country I would still give the same advise what kind of rescue gives a dog to someone, with children, and a resident dog that they have never met?? A GOOD rescue here or abroad will offer back up and will take the dog back if it doesn't work out, home check etc, have a support network etc, it's earlier to get a dog from A to B in the UK, that to get the dog back to Poland, if OP can't get to a local rescue, how can they get a dog back to Poland?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> You seem to think that _your_ ethics apply to everyone else who the rescue might encounter is my issue with this. It's honourable what you think you're doing but just because you can cope, do you and the rescue think that everyone is the same? That strikes me as being very naive.


Of course not.Nobody's said the rescue would let a dog go to the first person who showed interest. We had several very long discussions about this particular dog, my home situation, my plans for the future, other pets, the kids etc etc.It wasn't decided in 5 minutes.There was another lady interested in adopting Misia but I was chosen as the rescue considered me to be a better match than the other lady.Each case is taken individually.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

polishrose said:


> Of course not.Nobody's said the rescue would let a dog go to the first person who showed interest. We had several very long discussions about this particular dog, my home situation, my plans for the future, other pets, the kids etc etc.It wasn't decided in 5 minutes.There was another lady interested in adopting Misia but I was chosen as the rescue considered me to be a better match than the other lady.Each case is taken individually.


Have you had a home check then?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

I wish this thread wasn't derailed, but then of course the 'anti-foreign dog' brigade were bound to make a fuss. Just one note: the dog does not have to return to Poland if things do not work out, some people here are conveniently ignoring that the dog can potentially be rehomed if the rescue approves of the home.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Because from here you don't just go " oh I like the look of that dog add to shopping basket please".
> 
> If it was a dog from this country I would still give the same advise what kind of rescue gives a dog to someone, with children, and a resident dog that they have never met?? A GOOD rescue here or abroad will offer back up and will take the dog back if it doesn't work out, home check etc, have a support network etc, it's earlier to get a dog from A to B in the UK, that to get the dog back to Poland, if OP can't get to a local rescue, how can they get a dog back to Poland?


Oh I can get to local rescues just fine.They have nothing suitable!!And I am not travelling up to Manchester on the off chance they might have a suitable dog in.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Ohhh but so so so many people "talk the talk" - "yeah always had big dogs, yeah can deal with issue XYZ" only to call up the rescue whilst it is snowing to say "they cant cope with a dog that strong" having had it 4 day time and time again with a range of useless excuses............ Im not saying this is you by any means but having long conversations means sqat in the grand scheme of things.

I'd be concerned bringing a "shy" dog into such a busy household.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> I wish this thread wasn't derailed, but then of course the 'anti-foreign dog' brigade were bound to make a fuss. Just one note: the dog does not have to return to Poland if things do not work out, some people here are conveniently ignoring that the dog can potentially be rehomed if the rescue approves of the home.


I dont think anyone is ignoring this fact but it could literally take MONTHS to find a home, how long can one very busy person deal with whatever issue it is whilst waiting for the perfect, rescue approved home to rock up?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Have you had a home check then?


See I could easily lie and say yes, but I haven't.I will however be having a post adoption home check after she arrives.Obviously this is not as good as a home check before but as I already have a dog who is fit and well and has a good life here I can't imagine why I would fail their checks, especially as I have been totally honest with the rescue.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Ohhh but so so so many people "talk the talk" - "yeah always had big dogs, yeah can deal with issue XYZ" only to call up the rescue whilst it is snowing to say "they cant cope with a dog that strong" having had it 4 day time and time again with a range of useless excuses............ Im not saying this is you by any means but having long conversations means sqat in the grand scheme of things.
> 
> I'd be concerned bringing a "shy" dog into such a busy household.


Milly was shy for a month after we got her.It took her that long to settle and for us to see tail wags.It took her 6 months for her dandruff(which the vet said was caused by stress to go away. It came back when we moved in November, but cleared up after 2 months.
With all the kids at school/playschool in the day it really isn't that busy for most of the day.
I can see most of you think this is a really bad idea so I'll stop posting but I really don't think I'm going to have the problems you imagine I will.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> I wish this thread wasn't derailed, but then of course the 'anti-foreign dog' brigade were bound to make a fuss. Just one note: the dog does not have to return to Poland if things do not work out, some people here are conveniently ignoring that the dog can potentially be rehomed if the rescue approves of the home.


It's more about people being concerned for the dogs involved than being part of an anti brigade.

It's all very well saying than another home can be found & 'approved' by the rescue but what if it can't? what if things deteriorated quickly & the dog needed to be moved out of the home immediately? No one here has ignored that but understands that things can take time & surely passing the dog on quickly is not a good idea.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope for all concerned that you dont.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> I wish this thread wasn't derailed, but then of course the 'anti-foreign dog' brigade were bound to make a fuss. Just one note: the dog does not have to return to Poland if things do not work out, some people here are conveniently ignoring that the dog can potentially be rehomed if the rescue approves of the home.


Oh stop with the "anti foreign dog" stuff, your missing the point it's not about the dog being foreign.

Oh wow great look at that, private rehoming.. How does the rescue approve this, by telephone calls? Great how reliable and fool proof....

I live in a large house, with a HUGE garden and 7 ft fencing all round, my dog attends a high level obedience class every two night and is part of the Crufts Agility team, I would make a great home for the dog because I've trained dogs for a living so can deal with any problem a dog poses.. I've never been turned down by a rescue ever and I don't work so will be at home all day.

Not saying OP would of course do this, but that's what you get from a phone call or a few phone calls.

In reality I live in a flat, with no garden, I have a 2 week old baby, and 9 dogs already, I've been warned by the council that if I don't sort stuff out, I will have to move or get rid of some of my dogs.. I work fulll time and as it's just me the dogs are left for up top 12 hours a day, I don't have time to walk them, as I drop the baby to my Mum's in the morning and pick her/him back up after work..

Internet and phone, you can make up your own reality...

Not about "anti- foreign dogs" it's about being responsible and doing what's right by the DOG and the family...

What if a dog from Poland has huge problems, and the family can't cope, they are scared of the dog? What happens between the new owners finding it a rescue " approved" home or it going back to Poland?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Sorry one last reply-if you'd read it properly it says either return to rescue OR find a home that is approved by rescue so nobody's saying I would have to take her to Poland,only if we(me and rescue) couldn't sort something out here.


I did, if you read my post properly you would see that I asked how the rescue approve homes. 

What qualifies a rescuer to home check?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

My reply has nothing to do whatsoever with anti-foreign dogs, I have explained it elsewhere on PF this weekend in Dog Chat.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> I did, if you read my post properly you would see that I asked how the rescue approve homes.
> 
> What qualifies a rescuer to home check?


Same as it does here I would imagine-not ever having been a home checker I have no idea.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Phoolf said:


> I wish this thread wasn't derailed, but then of course the 'anti-foreign dog' brigade were bound to make a fuss. Just one note: the dog does not have to return to Poland if things do not work out, some people here are conveniently ignoring that the dog can potentially be rehomed if the rescue approves of the home.


I know with ours we have UK rescue back up should it be needed, most of the dogs that have come from the Brasov public shelter are being fostered or have gone into rescue, we decided to adopt Gypsy though.

I believe quite a few UK rescues are now involved with Rommie & other foreign dogs, I know all our local ones, bar the RSPCA branches, have Rommies in regularly.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Meezey said:


> and why is that?


I can't even be bothered to go and multi quote, but basically because its no way near impossible to get a dog in this country if you want one, via rescue or otherwise. And more and more I am seeing an attitude amongst some of 'my dog came from a worse background' or 'my dog came from X' which seems to be taking prevalence over, here is a dog that I have given a home, isn't he/she lovely.

For those who have the dedication to get a dog from the likes of Romania and work with it and are confident they can sort it out in effect and give it an decent life I take my hat off, but there are far too many people looking at doing this type of thing on a whim, for their own benefit primarily.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

polishrose said:


> Milly was shy for a month after we got her.It took her that long to settle and for us to see tail wags.It took her 6 months for her dandruff(which the vet said was caused by stress to go away. It came back when we moved in November, but cleared up after 2 months.
> With all the kids at school/playschool in the day it really isn't that busy for most of the day.
> I can see most of you think this is a really bad idea so I'll stop posting but I really don't think I'm going to have the problems you imagine I will.


I'm sure this feels like people are getting at you, I am not, I wish you all the happiness. My concern it your post that if you can't get a dog in UK go to Poland it's easier... There are reasons people are not suitable for certain dogs, and I think it's dangerous and bloody irresponsible for ANY rescue in the UK or ABROAD to make it easy for people to adopt, to not have homechecks, for people not to met the dog, for there to be no back up and support in the UK, for the rescue to say if it doesn't work out YOU SORT IT, we might approve the home ( still don't know how they will do that) but you have to find it, or get the dog back to us.......


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> It's more about people being concerned for the dogs involved than being part of an anti brigade.
> 
> It's all very well saying than another home can be found & 'approved' by the rescue but what if it can't? what if things deteriorated quickly & the dog needed to be moved out of the home immediately? No one here has ignored that but understands that things can take time & surely passing the dog on quickly is not a good idea.


But why the inquisition about this rescue dog? Whenever someone comes on here to talk about their impending rescue dog, please correct me if I'm wrong, but they don't face a barrage of questions regarding back up support, behaviourist advice, whether it's a good idea etc. (especially when such advice has not been specifically asked for).


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Personally I don't care where my dogs come from-Milly was from Ireland.Misia is from Poland.She's not a street dog.She's not wild.She was dumped on a 90 year old woman's property.I'm not getting her so I can show off to people that I have a problem dog from Poland.I'm getting her because we all fell in love with her and Milly needs a friend.If it all goes wrong you can all say told you so.


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Same as it does here I would imagine-not ever having been a home checker I have no idea.


But if the dog adoption broke down you've said that "I would have to take her to Poland,only if we(me and rescue) couldn't sort something out here.' But you don't know what a home checker does? And if you couldn't sort something out here, whatever that means, then what? UK rescue again?

So how does the rescue home check, if I can be so rude as to ask my original question again?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> O
> 
> What if a dog from Poland has huge problems, and the family can't cope, they are scared of the dog? What happens between the new owners finding it a rescue " approved" home or it going back to Poland?


What if a dog from a UK rescue had huge problems? Don't pretend they're all saints. The rescue that Bosley's owner got him from don't want to hear about rehoming him or helping her out in any way.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> It's more about people being concerned for the dogs involved than being part of an anti brigade.


I don't see that either.. I see people who are against foreign dogs as only UK dogs or the UK way of doing it is the right way  Hate to say it, many UK rescues don't home check, don't have secure policies etc, don't match home to dog well. Don't see the people complaining about foreign rescues complaining about these and highlighting them do you?

Compare top rescue from abroad to top one in UK they would be the same. Take the average and it's probably the same. It's not about foreign or local dogs, it's minimum requirements whilst maintaining flexibility of adoption for ANY rescue.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Phoolf said:


> What if a dog from a UK rescue had huge problems? Don't pretend they're all saints. The rescue that Bosley's owner got him from don't want to hear about rehoming him or helping her out in any way.


I agree, not all rescues are responsible at all ... so why potentially add to this problem?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I did, if you read my post properly you would see that I asked how the rescue approve homes.
> 
> What qualifies a rescuer to home check?


To answer your question, nothing in particular qualifies someone to home check, just a willing to do it. Many are not even from the rescue you get the dog from, they are an independent network of volunteers willing to drive round their local area to check homes for whichever rescue needs a home checking.


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> It's more about people being concerned for the dogs involved than being part of an anti brigade.
> 
> It's all very well saying than another home can be found & 'approved' by the rescue but what if it can't? what if things deteriorated quickly & the dog needed to be moved out of the home immediately? No one here has ignored that but understands that things can take time & surely passing the dog on quickly is not a good idea.


From what I have heard about a very well known romanian rescue, when the dog needs rehoming they don't even ask questions about the new home or owners.

I cannot believe they have rehomed a dog with you without even seeing your set up at home or your children, six is it? That's a lot of activity for a dog to come into.

If they haven't even home checked they have no idea if you have lied about your home (not saying you have but they don't know this). I doubt the after check will even happen, if you have someone for that why not do it before the dog is bought over?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Cleo38 said:


> I agree, not all rescues are responsible at all ... so why potentially add to this problem?


I think PR has already answered this: few rescues will rehome to someone in her situation with the kids. And if those are the type of rescues to be offering support, sometimes you have to compromise what you want (not saying the Polish rescue will not be supportive).


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

MollySmith said:


> But if the dog adoption broke down you've said that "I would have to take her to Poland,only if we(me and rescue) couldn't sort something out here.' But you don't know what a home checker does? And if you couldn't sort something out here, whatever that means, then what? UK rescue again?
> 
> So how does the rescue home check, if I can be so rude as to ask my original question again?


I said I didn't know how a homechecker becomes qualified, not that I don't know what they do.In Poland they send out someone to do the checks.It's a little more difficult here which is why I am only getting a post adoption check -in person at my house with all my pets and kids-as it can't be arranged earlier.Would an English homechecker like to volunteer to come round?I'm quite happy to agree to that if it'll make you feel better about me getting this dog?


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

emmaviolet said:


> From what I have heard about a very well known romanian rescue, when the dog needs rehoming they don't even ask questions about the new home or owners.
> 
> I cannot believe they have rehomed a dog with you without even seeing your set up at home or your children, six is it? That's a lot of activity for a dog to come into.
> 
> If they haven't even home checked they have no idea if you have lied about your home (not saying you have but they don't know this). I doubt the after check will even happen, if you have someone for that why not do it before the dog is bought over?


THIS I do agree with. What is the use in a retrospective home check? Are the rescue and home checker realistically going to say anything negative and take the dog back if it's not entirely suitable?


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> What if a dog from a UK rescue had huge problems? Don't pretend they're all saints. The rescue that Bosley's owner got him from don't want to hear about rehoming him or helping her out in any way.


I am not, but you keep missing that point, I've on numerous occasions said Good rescues, reputable rescues, ethical rescues, not all rescues...

Most people wouldn't advise people to go to a BYB or a Puppy farmer, but it's ok to recommend someone go to a sub standard rescue in the UK or abroad....


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

polishrose said:


> I said I didn't know how a homechecker becomes qualified, not that I don't know what they do.In Poland they send out someone to do the checks.It's a little more difficult here which is why I am only getting a post adoption check -in person at my house with all my pets and kids-as it can't be arranged earlier.Would an English homechecker like to volunteer to come round?I'm quite happy to agree to that if it'll make you feel better about me getting this dog?


I believer there are forums for home checkers who live in your general area who can come round and make their observations and recommendations. I'm not sure of specific sites, but someone involved in rescue here would most likely know.


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> Any rescue worth its salt at the very least would want ALL (kids dogs, and regular visitors)the family to meet the dog in question before agreeing to adopt.


Agree with this, and I can't understand why anyone with children would be willing to bring a dog into their home that they have never met when they only have the word of the rescue centre that the dog is suitable.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> From what I have heard about a very well known romanian rescue, when the dog needs rehoming they don't even ask questions about the new home or owners.
> 
> I cannot believe they have rehomed a dog with you without even seeing your set up at home or your children, six is it? That's a lot of activity for a dog to come into.
> 
> If they haven't even home checked they have no idea if you have lied about your home (not saying you have but they don't know this). I doubt the after check will even happen, if you have someone for that why not do it before the dog is bought over?


Because they can't come until after the dog is here or I could wait another month and leave the dog in rescue which sorry I don't want to do.
Yes 6 is a lot of kids.Milly coped. Lots of dogs cope.Anyway from September it'll be 5 as my eldest is off to uni.It's a 3 storey house.Plenty of places to get away from the kids if that's what the dog wants to do.


----------



## Phoolf (Jun 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> I am not, but you keep missing that point, I've on numerous occasions said Good rescues, reputable rescues, ethical rescues, not all rescues...
> 
> Most people wouldn't advise people to go to a BYB or a Puppy farmer,* but it's ok to recommend someone go to a sub standard rescue in the UK or abroad....*


What exactly makes this rescue sub standard?  What do you know of it that the rest of us do not? Anything aside from home checks? Are you privy to the kind of talks and advice they give out, their back up support or their dedication to matching up dogs with good homes?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Dimwit said:


> Agree with this, and I can't understand why anyone with children would be willing to bring a dog into their home that they have never met when they only have the word of the rescue centre that the dog is suitable.


Because not everyone lies?


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Phoolf said:


> THIS I do agree with. What is the use in a retrospective home check? Are the rescue and home checker realistically going to say anything negative and take the dog back if it's not entirely suitable?


Sorry I missed this-it does say in the paperwork if they find the home unsuitable they have the right to take the dog away which means someone would have to be really really thick to take a dog if they weren't 100% sure they were suitable.

Anyway I feel like I'm getting attacked a bit here so I'm going to bow out of this thread and leave everyone to it and look forward to my dog arriving safely.She has her spay on July 30th so I'm hoping all goes ok with that.

Oh and by the way-plenty of people pass homechecks and turn out to be the most crappy owners on earth.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Phoolf said:


> What exactly makes this rescue sub standard?  What do you know of it that the rest of us do not? Anything aside from home checks? Are you privy to the kind of talks and advice they give out, their back up support or their dedication to matching up dogs with good homes?


Ok so you think it's acceptable to rehome a dog you have never met with young children, on just the rescue saying it's ok? You have a resident dog who's never met the dog, you've never met the person your talking to and visa versa. You have no home check, to see if your home is suitable for the dog and the dog is suitable to you, that once you have the dog if it doesn't work out you have to find the dog a home or get the dog back to Poland. You have a few pictures on the internet and a phone call? You have no Support Network in the UK?

You think this is all the actions of a responsible rescue?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

polishrose said:


> Because not everyone lies?


No but for the sake of the dogs involved the rescue should be making home checks & ensuring the accommodation is suitable otherwise the poor dog maybe shipped over here unnecessarily

I also would have though that having children would have meant meeting the dog maybe a few times would be incredibly important


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (Oct 7, 2012)

polishrose said:


> Because not everyone lies?


Is it really preferable for a rescue to presume that everyone is honest?

The potential fallout from shipping a dog out to home which may turn out to be utterly unsuitable would be far worse than dog having to wait a little longer whilst more extensive checks are made.

I would be extremely wary of any rescue, based in the UK or abroad, that not only ships dogs out to people based solely on their own estimations of themselves but positively prides themselves on rehoming to people that other rescues won't touch.

It seems a little too close to helping to fuel the "everyone who wants a dog deserves a dog" attitude that is keeping puppy farmers in business for comfort.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> It's more about people being concerned for the dogs involved than being part of an anti brigade.
> 
> It's all very well saying than another home can be found & 'approved' by the rescue but what if it can't? what if things deteriorated quickly & the dog needed to be moved out of the home immediately? No one here has ignored that but understands that things can take time & surely passing the dog on quickly is not a good idea.


This is the main thing that put me off fostering for the rescues advertising on Facebook groups I'm on here. I'd have to keep the dog until another foster/forever home could be found. Which I've seen take months. Not good if I was having real issues between foster dog and my own dog, especially as in an open plan flat keeping them separate would be extremely difficult. The fact you don't meet the dog before you pick it up, the fact they know so little about the dogs who've been in the pound rather than foster homes, the fact there's very little back up if anything goes wrong. I decided against it.

Personally I have nothing against people adopting from abroad if that's what they want to do and know what they're possibly getting into. But I've seen so many burned by doing so because they don't know what they're getting into and the rescues certainly don't make it clear.


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

So at first, your question was what if there would be problems with dog adopted abroad.

For example, there is Miss X which would like to adopt Rusty - at first miss X would be informed about all Rusty problems, like health problems or behavior problems. If after it she wouldn't give up then ,,Miss X" would have to complete adopting form where is plenty of question to answer.
If Miss X will pass - then we have plenty of people in England which are in "Dogs adoptions subject" , we have polish forum like this one where we advertise dogs for adoption and other related topics. And this people are going to visitation before adoption, they are checking house etc.
If on this stage everything is ok - we are arranging all adoption documents, documents needed to transport and of course transport.

So it's not like - I'm putting some dogs for adoptions here, somebody is saying - I want this dog, he's sending me address, paying for transport and dog is ready to go.... 

It's long procedure but there is so many dogs which deserve a good home.

If someone have a problems, then we are helping to find specialist which will help or we are looking for foster house here, we are not leaving new owners alone... For now there was plenty of Polish dogs which came to UK and they are happy.

And important - before dog will be adopted - he is checked for aggression, reaction for other dogs, kids, cats ect 

THIS THREAD IS FOR PEOPLE WHICH ARE INTERESTED IN ADOPTING DOG FROM POLAND OR OTHER COUNTRIES !!

If you are anti-foreign dogs - this is not for you.
Please don't make mess in here.

Thank you

Ps. I'm sorry for spelling mistakes, I'm still learning:wink:


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Sarah1983 said:


> This is the main thing that put me off fostering for the rescues advertising on Facebook groups I'm on here. I'd have to keep the dog until another foster/forever home could be found. Which I've seen take months. Not good if I was having real issues between foster dog and my own dog, especially as in an open plan flat keeping them separate would be extremely difficult. The fact you don't meet the dog before you pick it up, the fact they know so little about the dogs who've been in the pound rather than foster homes, the fact there's very little back up if anything goes wrong. I decided against it.
> 
> Personally I have nothing against people adopting from abroad if that's what they want to do and know what they're possibly getting into. But I've seen so many burned by doing so because they don't know what they're getting into and the rescues certainly don't make it clear.


I am just amazed at how little thought have gone in to some of the rehoming schemes.

As I have posted many times, we had lots of problems when we took on Roxy. When she started attacking Toby then it looked as if she would have to be returned immediately as there was no way I could leave them together unsupervised whilst I was at work. This was a situation when I could not have waited for another home to be sorted out as Toby's welfare was paramount.

'Luckily' my OH broke his ankle at this time so was able to supervise the dogs every minute of the day whilst we addressed the problem


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2013)

emilyPL said:


> So at first, your question was what if there would be problems with dog adopted abroad.
> 
> For example, there is Miss X which would like to adopt Rusty - at first miss X would be informed about all Rusty problems, like health problems or behavior problems. If after it she wouldn't give up then ,,Miss X" would have to complete adopting form where is plenty of question to answer.
> If Miss X will pass - then we have plenty of people in England which are in "Dogs adoptions subject" , we have polish forum like this one where we advertise dogs for adoption and other related topics. And this people are going to visitation before adoption, they are checking house etc.
> ...


I think this is a rather unfair statement to make, really.

Considering all the threads up at the moment relating to foreign rescues, surely you would have known the type of response you were going to get and the questions you were going to be asked?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Because not everyone lies?


Ah but they do, do you not watch house?!!!!


----------



## Donut76 (May 15, 2013)

If it doesnt work out with Angel then i have to return her to her fosterer & that will be that (apart from the guilt & horrid feeling) & i know her fosterer loves her & we almost didnt get her as she nearly didnt let her go


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

emilyPL said:


> So IF YOU HAVE PROBLEM WITH ADOPTING DOG IN UK - try adopt abroad.
> There are millions dogs in the world which are waiting for you.
> 
> Maybe one is waiting for you in Poland


This is NOT a good statement to make, this is irresponsible, I wouldn't have commented on this thread but for this.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Donut76 said:


> If it doesnt work out with Angel then i have to return her to her fosterer & that will be that (apart from the guilt & horrid feeling) & i know her fosterer loves her & we almost didnt get her as she nearly didnt let her go


See now this is great, you are not left to sort things, the rescue is doing what it should be doing taking the dog back, and finding it a home... Dogs bounce, it happens but I would rather the rescue was there to catch the dog, rather than the person who adopted the dog.........


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Meezey said:


> See now this is great, you are not left to sort things, the rescue is doing what it should be doing taking the dog back, and finding it a home... Dogs bounce, it happens but I would rather the rescue was there to catch the dog, rather than the person who adopted the dog.........


Which is what should and normally does happen in terms of the rescue catching the dog. How many people who are complaining have actually adopted a foreign dog and have gone through the procedure I wonder?


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Meezey said:


> This is NOT a good statement to make, this is irresponsible, I wouldn't have commented on this thread but for this.


Totally agree with this 

To me it does seem an easy way for people who have been turned down by English rescues for possibly very valid reasons in some, not all, cases to adopt a dog.

It all seems a very similar story to the people who suddenly started to adopt children from other countries when discovered they didn't have to go through the same hoops as English adoption agencies forced upon them, again in many cases for possibly very valid reasons. Thankfully I believe in many countries the systems in place have been tightened and managed much better.

But unlike with the children, where they could find support and back up, people are finding themselves with a dog of unknown parentage, unknown temperament, and unknown history, they have no idea of how to deal with the dogs issues and with very little/inadequate behavioral back up, those dogs either get returned to start the trauma of the adoption cycle all over again or end up in an English rescue. Just seems wrong on so many counts and no I am not racist against dogs, nor do I feel the blanket rescue policies have helped this situation.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Which is what should and normally does happen in terms of the rescue catching the dog. How many people who are complaining have actually adopted a foreign dog and have gone through the procedure I wonder?


Sorry are you reading a different thread Goblin, you often seem to just respond irrespective to what as been written...

We have been told this is not the case with this person who is getting the dog *smh*

No home check, the dog hasn't been met, home with 6 small children with under 5's, person has to get the dog back to Poland or find a home themselves approved by rescue.

Sorry but a few phone calls doesn't hold water with me, either there or in the UK...........


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

Dog is check with small kids, she's checked with other dogs, we've been talking a lot with Polishrose and I'm going to see her after Misia will arrive (I don't have a car now), if there will be any problems, Me and other polish volunteers are here to help her. If situation will be really bad - I'll take Misia to my house or someone other will do it and we will foster her until problems will be solved. 


Polishrose didn't had home check before adoption just because we are perfectly sure that she's perfect person for Misia and SHE WILL BE CHECKED just few days after dog arrives.

I think there is no need to continue this thread, which I've made to help this dogs finding their forever homes and talk with people which ARE INTERESTED in adoption like this - NOT to talk with people who are looking for a needle in a haystack.. 

I'm done.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Sorry are you reading a different thread Goblin, you often seem to just respond irrespective to what as been written...
> 
> We have been told this is not the case with this person who is getting the dog *smh*
> 
> ...


Perfectly capable of reading the thread, simply don't agree with the idea that all foreign rescues should be slated. No matter where they are based, rescues have a duty of care. I bet I can find multiple UK rescues who don't do home checks, don't check where they are sending their dogs, don't even do follow ups. Same with plenty of breeders. I can find plenty of foreign rescues which do home check and do provide follow ups as people who have adopted have actually said based upon actual experience, although you probably ignore those. As prospective owners, it is our duty to ensure any dog we are looking at comes from a respectable source be it a breeder or rescue.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Goblin said:


> Perfectly capable of reading the thread, simply don't agree with the idea that all foreign rescues should be slated. No matter where they are based, rescues have a duty of care. I bet I can find multiple UK rescues who don't do home checks, don't check where they are sending their dogs, don't even do follow ups. Same with plenty of breeders. I can find plenty of foreign rescues which do home check and do provide follow ups as people who have adopted have actually said based upon actual experience, although you probably ignore those. As prospective owners, it is our duty to ensure any dog we are looking at comes from a respectable source be it a breeder or rescue.


No one has said ALL rescues abroad should be slated.

Yes I'm sure you can BUT again you ignore the fact that NUMEROUS times on the thread that we ALL know there are a lot of rescues not up to scratch in the UK either, and we wouldn't advise anyone to go to them in the UK either. This is about this thread this rescue for what has been said... As you said a duty of care.

Neither would we advise people to go to a BYB or a puppy farmer, and people would be in uproar ( as we have seen on other threads) but we should just sit back and let rescues do what they want?

You haven't adopted from a Polish Rescue either? I wouldn't ignore people experiences who had...


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I was just about to come and post that in fact I will have support but emilyPL beat me to it.She has also offered to take Misia if for any reason it doesn't work out so I won't be left high and dry.As it also turns out I have had a message on fb from a friend who has had a lot of experience with helping dogs settle and has given me some good tips.
In fact I'll have more support getting Misia than I ever did getting Milly,both online and in person.Getting her wasn't a decision taken lightly, and I'm sure letting me become her new owner wasn't decided on in 5 minutes either-it's a long way to travel after all.
For those worried about feral dogs-Misia definitely isn't a street dog-she likes people, knows how to walk on a collar and lead,was scruffy but not skinny and dirty.We think she was dumped because her owners went on holiday or just decided they didn't want her anymore.It sadly happens a lot abroad.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

polishrose said:


> .It sadly happens a lot abroad.


Sadly it happens a lot here too


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Meezey said:


> You haven't adopted from a Polish Rescue either? I wouldn't ignore people experiences who had...


I have been reading online on the dogomania forum lots of people's experiences about rescuing from polish rescues.It's all in Polish, and I'm not sure how well google would translate it but there's info out there.And once Misia is here I will be sure to post my experience too-it might help someone.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Sadly it happens a lot here too


I don't know how anyone can just dump a dog they've had for years and drive off like nothing happened.So sad.I just couldn't do it.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

polishrose said:


> I don't know how anyone can just dump a dog they've had for years and drive off like nothing happened.So sad.I just couldn't do it.


I know, and it gets worse here too, with people losing homes and jobs, it's often easier for them to dump the animals. Btw with this statement I'm not getting at you, because I am purely talking about my breed. Rottweiler Rescues up and down the country are bursting at the seams unable to take dogs in, with no foster spaces for that very reason, people either lose their home, their job,or baby is on the way and they just dump the dog..


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I've seen all the excuses on ads too.Very sad.I think it's the same for most breeds.I helped with transport for a rescue rottie a few months ago.She was lovely


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

As you seem to be trying to make it personal..



Meezey said:


> You haven't adopted from a Polish Rescue either? I wouldn't ignore people experiences who had...


No, we have two from Hungary, one from Germany. Support has been the same for all. Homecheck for the German one was a reference from the Hungarian one rather than an individual one. We had more contractual rules for the Hungarian ones in terms of what we can and cannot do. This is far more experience of foreign rescues and the ability to comment than you at a guess.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Goblin said:


> As you seem to be trying to make it personal..
> 
> No, we have two from Hungary, one from Germany. Support has been the same for all. Homecheck for the German one was a reference from the Hungarian one rather than an individual one. We had more contractual rules for the Hungarian ones in terms of what we can and cannot do. This is far more experience of foreign rescues and the ability to comment than you at a guess.


Not making it personal at all. Just responding to you in comments YOU quoted me in?

So did you get your Rescue dogs from Hungary while you were in Germany?

A 9 hour land drive from Germany to Hungary is hardly the days + travel by either land and sea or air for rescue dog from abroad for the someone in the UK.

Well I don't know does fostering maybe 30+ dogs from Ireland ( different country ) count as experience foreign rescue?

A "good" rescue should no matter where in the world they are at the very least home check, dogs IMHO should be brought in and maybe fostered and a home found, rather than coming direct from a rescue abroad to a home. At least the people can meet dogs and find one that matches them and their environment ( dogs, children etc) come on we are not that naive to think that just because a dog is dog, cat, child tested that it's going to be fantastic with your dog,cat, child, what if a "shy" dog goes in to total melt down in a lively active home, what is the dogs don't get on?

This is not about tarring all rescues with the same brush or being "anti-foreign dogs" this is about rescues doing it right abroad and the UK, and that it shouldn't be about getting a dog from abroad being easier... You can get rescue dogs from the UK you might need to jump through a few more hoops but there are good rescues out there, who can and will work with you, and do the right thing by the dog, and the family who are adopting......


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

emilyPL said:


> Dog is check with small kids, she's checked with other dogs, we've been talking a lot with Polishrose and I'm going to see her after Misia will arrive (I don't have a car now), if there will be any problems, Me and other polish volunteers are here to help her. If situation will be really bad - I'll take Misia to my house or someone other will do it and we will foster her until problems will be solved.
> 
> Polishrose didn't had home check before adoption just because we are perfectly sure that she's perfect person for Misia and SHE WILL BE CHECKED just few days after dog arrives.
> 
> ...


Im sorry but i 100% disagree with this, you havnt done a home check you have just ashumed that the dog is going to a good home, im sorry but surely you or the homechecker need to see how the family interact with their exsisting pets
We have adopted a dog from Romania and we had a home check with follow up phone calls and they do checks a few months after placed then a yr after
Its things like this that give adopting from abroad a bad name and ends up with more poor pets being taken from there adopted family to foster care so more unknowing for the animal involved


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

polishrose said:


> I said I didn't know how a homechecker becomes qualified, not that I don't know what they do.In Poland they send out someone to do the checks.It's a little more difficult here which is why I am only getting a post adoption check -in person at my house with all my pets and kids-as it can't be arranged earlier.Would an English homechecker like to volunteer to come round?I'm quite happy to agree to that if it'll make you feel better about me getting this dog?


Me...again


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Niki it would be lovely to see you again


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

emilyPL said:


> So at first, your question was what if there would be problems with dog adopted abroad.
> 
> For example, there is Miss X which would like to adopt Rusty - at first miss X would be informed about all Rusty problems, like health problems or behavior problems. If after it she wouldn't give up then ,,Miss X" would have to complete adopting form where is plenty of question to answer.
> If Miss X will pass - then we have plenty of people in England which are in "Dogs adoptions subject" , we have polish forum like this one where we advertise dogs for adoption and other related topics. And this people are going to visitation before adoption, they are checking house etc.
> ...


and then the dog goes and shows TOTALLY different behaviour once it is in a home environment with people it does not know- TRUST me this happens- my dog is living proof, of a dog who behaves totally differently in a home to kennels. I am very glad I did not have kids in the house when we first got him- it would have been a disaster.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

For those who seem to be complaining about how rubbish foreign home checks must be - they aren't all that great in the UK, either. I frequently see posts on Facebook begging for someone to do a home check, as there's no one in the area to do it. What makes a random person qualified to do that? The fact they're part of a Facebook group, or own a dog?

We adopted a dog from the Dogs Trust, and didn't have a home check, as we 'live too far away'. We live 30 minutes away. Instead, they rang our vet to speak to them about our existing dog, and to see if she was generally in good condition. To be perfectly honest, that was pointless. All they gained from that was knowing that we didn't bring her in with broken bones or anything, and that she'd had her jabs and been spayed. They don't have a clue about our home life. 

A home check doesn't mean that a home is suitable, and lack of one doesn't mean that a home isn't suitable.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> For those who seem to be complaining about how rubbish foreign home checks must be - they aren't all that great in the UK, either. I frequently see posts on Facebook begging for someone to do a home check, as there's no one in the area to do it. What makes a random person qualified to do that? The fact they're part of a Facebook group, or own a dog?
> 
> We adopted a dog from the Dogs Trust, and didn't have a home check, as we 'live too far away'. We live 30 minutes away. Instead, they rang our vet to speak to them about our existing dog, and to see if she was generally in good condition. To be perfectly honest, that was pointless. All they gained from that was knowing that we didn't bring her in with broken bones or anything, and that she'd had her jabs and been spayed. They don't have a clue about our home life.
> 
> A home check doesn't mean that a home is suitable, and lack of one doesn't mean that a home isn't suitable.


No one is saying all UK rescues are perfect- this is not an anti foreign thread.....


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Lexiedhb said:


> and then the dog goes and shows TOTALLY different behaviour once it is in a home environment with people it does not know- TRUST me this happens- my dog is living proof, of a dog who behaves totally differently in a home to kennels. I am very glad I did not have kids in the house when we first got him- it would have been a disaster.


Same with Roxy, once in our home lots of behavioural problems began to emerge. Whilst this could happen with any rescue dog having support from the rescue involved & the option to return the dog if things don't work out is important.

It seems unclear (from some rescues) what happens if things don't work out, do they always have an immediate place for these dogs?


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Same with Roxy, once in our home lots of behavioural problems began to emerge. Whilst this could happen with any rescue dog having support from the rescue involved & the option to return the dog if things don't work out is important.
> 
> It seems unclear (from some rescues) what happens if things don't work out, do they always have an immediate place for these dogs?


No they wouldnt have - especially the smaller ones, but would bend over backwards (ask fosterer's, push through homings, take dogs into their own homes) to make one available within a few days- that is my experience of the rescue i got Dex from.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> No one is saying all UK rescues are perfect- this is not an anti foreign thread.....


Don't roll your eyes at me!  I agree that it shouldn't be, but the point I made isn't one that I'd spotted had been made yet. The Dogs Trust isn't a little local rescue, and as such, is one that a lot of people would assume they could trust.

My point was, home check does not equal good home, when the lack of a home check seemed to be being bandied around as proof the rescue is crap, or that adopting dogs from abroad is rubbish, because the rescue obviously doesn't care for the welfare of the dogs. I'm supporting the fact that that isn't necessarily the case, because even well known UK rescues don't always do home checks.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

Megan345 said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me!  I agree that it shouldn't be, but the point I made isn't one that I'd spotted had been made yet. The Dogs Trust isn't a little local rescue, and as such, is one that a lot of people would assume they could trust.
> 
> My point was, home check does not equal good home, when the lack of a home check seemed to be being bandied around as proof the rescue is crap, or that adopting dogs from abroad is rubbish, because the rescue obviously doesn't care for the welfare of the dogs. I'm supporting the fact that that isn't necessarily the case, because even well known UK rescues don't always do home checks.


LOL- big/well know does not mean better............ in fact many of us have said try the smaller ones as they are often better not shrouded by blanket policies!! If rescues do not home check then they can not really complain when the homing goes tits up IMO- especially when kids and or another dog is involved!


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What a great thread, I sincerely hope you can find loving and safe homes for these lovely dogs from Poland, it would be great for them to get a new life and feel cherished.


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Lexiedhb said:


> LOL- big/well know does not mean better............ in fact many of us have said try the smaller ones as they are often better not shrouded by blanket policies!! If rescues do not home check then they can not really complain when the homing goes tits up IMO- especially when kids and or another dog is involved!


I have no idea if you're agreeing with me or not


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> Don't roll your eyes at me!  I agree that it shouldn't be, but the point I made isn't one that I'd spotted had been made yet. The Dogs Trust isn't a little local rescue, and as such, is one that a lot of people would assume they could trust.
> 
> My point was, home check does not equal good home, when the lack of a home check seemed to be being bandied around as proof the rescue is crap, or that adopting dogs from abroad is rubbish, because the rescue obviously doesn't care for the welfare of the dogs. I'm supporting the fact that that isn't necessarily the case, because even well known UK rescues don't always do home checks.


I think the idea is that it's not just about a home check, it's the fact that the dog is being placed in to a home with small children, and another dog without their being checks in place that this is going to work, without ever meeting the dog, no back up support (although it all seems to have changed during the course of the thread) and the fact of if you can't get a dog from a rescue in the UK go to one in Poland because it's easier...

Wouldn't personally touch Dogs Trust with someone else's there you go, never put a healthy dog down yeah right pull the other one...

FB rescues scare the life out of me, as do those who just take dogs straight out of the pound and put them in a home....

Same way as I would only support ethical breeders, I'd only support ethical rescues...

No one is saying UK rescues are all brilliant far from it, but you'd take you time to find a good breeder wouldn't you, so why wouldn't you take your time to find a good rescue, rather than just go to one because they will make it easier for you to have a dog..


----------



## Megan345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Meezey said:


> Wouldn't personally touch Dogs Trust with someone else's there you go, never put a healthy dog down yeah right pull the other one...


Why don't you consider Dogs Trust to operate ethically? I've never read anything bad about them, apart from the odd post about them putting aggressive dogs to sleep, which I'd consider as mentally unhealthy. I'm genuinely interested, as I was going to donate money to them regularly.


----------



## kirksandallchins (Nov 3, 2007)

I can't understand how somebody can pick a dog just by a photo - this is a living, breathing animal not some inanimate object.

I have seen loads of dogs that I like the look of, but five minutes later I am glad they are not mine. Looks are not everything

Importing and selling/rescuing dogs just appears to be another money making scheme - pick a dog, get it delivered, no home checks, just pay the money over. It is probably more cost effective than puppy farming - no overheads buying breeding stock, no housing/feeding them, no waiting until they breed and the pups are old enough to be sold.

I feel sorry for ALL dogs in rescue - also those offered free/cheap on Facebook. I think we need to get the rescue situation over here sorted before we bring in foreign rescues who are bought "unseen" in the flesh by their new owners.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

The adoption is free. They're not making any money out of it. The lady who does this posts proof of receipts for items bought or things like vax etc so definitely not profiting from this. I am paying for the transport and a carrier. Which is the same as if I was getting a rescue dog here. I would have to pay to get there as well as an adoption fee. They are funding the microchip and passport and vax. I will be donating food regularly via zooplus deliveries as they won't take money.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

I sponsor 4 dogs for the dogs trust and I have never seen anything bad about them either the local one to me has an open day and it all seems to be good so no idea where you got that idea from?


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

polishrose said:


> The adoption is free. They're not making any money out of it. The lady who does this posts proof of receipts for items bought or things like vax etc so definitely not profiting from this. I am paying for the transport and a carrier. Which is the same as if I was getting a rescue dog here. I would have to pay to get there as well as an adoption fee. They are funding the microchip and passport and vax. I will be donating food regularly via zooplus deliveries as they won't take money.


If the adoption is free then who is paying the costs for shipping these dogs over, their jabs & other health checks, etc? Maybe they should spend the money they fork out on shipping dogs over to the UK on improving their shelters


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

The dogs trust slogan is VERY misleading "never put a healthy dog down" its simply not true. Not every aggressive dog is mentally unsound- fearful, had a bad experience etc etc- several folk on here have proven those dogs to be perfect in every way with the correct training etc etc.

Also the dogs trust tends to run a big pack of dogs to check how they are with others- NOT a good scenario for a shy, quiet, fearful, stressed dog, who with the right intros could be perfectly sociable.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Megan345 said:


> Why don't you consider Dogs Trust to operate ethically? I've never read anything bad about them, apart from the odd post about them putting aggressive dogs to sleep, which I'd consider as mentally unhealthy. I'm genuinely interested, as I was going to donate money to them regularly.


Sorry just for me, I wouldn't chose Dogs Trust, I would always rather support a more local charity and more breed specific rescue, think I came across a bit strong on that bit  working and typing again.. Not questioning their ethics at all... Sorry to mislead you there  but I do think their slogan is misleading...


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> If the adoption is free then who is paying the costs for shipping these dogs over, their jabs & other health checks, etc? Maybe they should spend the money they fork out on shipping dogs over to the UK on improving their shelters


I am paying for shipping her over. The jabs and passport and chip are paid for by them through donations. I was unable to send any money over as it cost more to send than the actual amount so I ordered some food on the polish zooplus. If someone Polish took the dog it would be free, they just ask for donations. They don't make any money on rescuing dogs at all. So they're not forking out anything and your argument is invalid.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

What rescues do make money????


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Lexiedhb said:


> What rescues do make money????


There are some. How about those who charge £200 transport fees and then bring over 10 dogs at once? Bet they make a tidy sum on that.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

polishrose said:


> There are some. How about those who charge £200 transport fees and then bring over 10 dogs at once? Bet they make a tidy sum on that.


Blimey!!

Message is apparently too short.......


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

I have just read that you cannot use PDSA or the like with a dog bought over from abroad. This was on the rescues site. 

Why is this does anyone know?

The woman was turned away from the vets.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> I have just read that you cannot use PDSA or the like with a dog bought over from abroad. This was on the rescues site.
> 
> Why is this does anyone know?
> 
> The woman was turned away from the vets.


First I've heard of it. Off to google that as it doesn't sound right to me. More likely if she's from abroad she wasn't eligible for help. I think.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Could it have been her second pedigree dog? It doesn't say anything in the rules about dogs from abroad PDSA Vet Care - Changes To PDSA PetAid Hospital Service


----------



## princeno5 (Jun 5, 2010)

lottie came from Romania,no you cant used pdsa or similar,we were told by the rescue


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Could it have been her second pedigree dog? It doesn't say anything in the rules about dogs from abroad PDSA Vet Care - Changes To PDSA PetAid Hospital Service


No, well it can't be a pedigree romanian rescue.

Here's the quote.

'Evening everyone, one of our adopters messaged me today to say she needed vets and assumed she could use pdsa. Big shock when turned away, please everyone be aware you cannot use pdsa or other benefit related subsidised vets for dogs brought in from abroad. I do tell people and I do post as status occasionally but it slides down the wall with new posts. Please be conscious when adopting a dog from us that you will have to go to a vet and pay full fees. Sorry , if I could change the rules I would.'

I don't know anything about it, although I do not understand why they would refuse a second pedigree dog of someone who maybe had them and then lost their job, compared to someone who is just adopting a dog and relying on these from the start.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

emmaviolet said:


> I have just read that you cannot use PDSA or the like with a dog bought over from abroad. This was on the rescues site.
> 
> Why is this does anyone know?
> 
> The woman was turned away from the vets.


Tbh if someone is already reliant on the PDSA then they shouldn't be getting another animal .... or it that a new thread entirely!


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Tbh if someone is already reliant on the PDSA then they shouldn't be getting another animal .... or it that a new thread entirely!


My thoughts too.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

emmaviolet said:


> No, well it can't be a pedigree romanian rescue.
> 
> Here's the quote.
> 
> ...


That's intrigued me-I'm going to ring them tomorrow and ask-I've never used them so have no idea what their policies are, but there's nothing on their website about it and you'd think there would be as they're quite open about what dogs they will treat.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Tbh if someone is already reliant on the PDSA then they shouldn't be getting another animal .... or it that a new thread entirely!


This this this 100 per cent.

Pets are not a right they are a privilege - Whatever happened to living within ones means


----------



## WildDog (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm going to stay out of the arguments, but I honestly wish these dogs in Poland the best and good homes.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

We used the PDSA with Lola but always said if we got another dog be it rescue from here or abroad we would find another Vets, we Registered the girls with local vet today (monday) they do plans of 10 quid month and that covers a fair few things we also got pet insurance today


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm pretty sure you can only register one animal with PDSA petaid, regardless of where it came from.

Ignore this, I just looked it up and it says only one pedigree, but you can have up to three. Odd.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only register one animal with PDSA petaid, regardless of where it came from.


You can have 3 animals with PDSA but only one pedigree


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> I'm pretty sure you can only register one animal with PDSA petaid, regardless of where it came from.
> 
> Ignore this, I just looked it up and it says only one pedigree, but you can have up to three. Odd.


I was about to write that it was 3


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Am i reading this right these dogs from poland are pedigree 

Because if that is the case how the hell can it be rescue coz how do you know they are pedigrees

As in street dogs being rescued


----------



## tiatortilla (Oct 1, 2012)

LolaBoo said:


> You can have 3 animals with PDSA but only one pedigree





polishrose said:


> I was about to write that it was 3


I knew there was a reason I thought it was only one. We're with PDSA (no judgmental comments please, you don't know our situation and it was never the plan to be when we got a dog! - not aimed at the people I've quoted) and it says "Only one pet can be registered", exact words. No real point to this post, but I wonder why it says that if you can register 3.


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

LolaBoo said:


> Am i reading this right these dogs from poland are pedigree
> 
> Because if that is the case how the hell can it be rescue coz how do you know they are pedigrees


Nobody's said they are pedigree ???? And you can have pedigree dogs end up in rescue you know.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

tiatortilla said:


> I knew there was a reason I thought it was only one. We're with PDSA (no judgmental comments please, you don't know our situation and it was never the plan to be when we got a dog! - not aimed at the people I've quoted) and it says "Only one pet can be registered", exact words. No real point to this post, but I wonder why it says that if you can register 3.


We used the PDSA and even though it helped us we didnt use them for any illness of Lola thankfully she didnt need to we did for jabs and flea treatment but then you pay for them
Im actually pleased after getting Apple on saturday we arnt using PDSA anymore if people need to use them through personal financal reasons then fair enough, but our view was if we can afford to get another dog we can afford to pay out for a vet


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

polishrose said:


> Nobody's said they are pedigree ???? And you can have pedigree dogs end up in rescue you know.


I didnt say they were pedigree i said was i reading right thats all the thread has been on a bit of a tangent 
And im not saying you cant get pedigrees from rescues of course you can i was just wondering if they were street dogs how do you know

I have nothing against adopting from abroad if its all done above board our Apple is from Romania but we got her from the only uk based registered charity helping dogs in romania

Every dog deserves a chance no matter where they are from just as long as its done right


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine's not a street dog but she's definitely not a pedigree


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

polishrose said:


> There are some. How about those who charge £200 transport fees and then bring over 10 dogs at once? Bet they make a tidy sum on that.


But with a genuine reputable rescue all that "profit" would go back into the dogs anyway. Sure, a rescue (whether overseas or in the UK) will make money on some dogs but they also have dogs come in who have medical issues costing more than the adoption fee, dogs who aren't very adoptable and stay there for a while costing a good bit to feed and keep healthy. Swings and roundabouts really.


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Sarah1983 said:


> But with a genuine reputable rescue all that "profit" would go back into the dogs anyway. Sure, a rescue (whether overseas or in the UK) will make money on some dogs but they also have dogs come in who have medical issues costing more than the adoption fee, dogs who aren't very adoptable and stay there for a while costing a good bit to feed and keep healthy. Swings and roundabouts really.


Every single penny of the donation we gave for Apple went on all her jabs, passport and transport alongside other things im so thankful we got her through a registered charity


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

tiatortilla said:


> I knew there was a reason I thought it was only one. We're with PDSA (no judgmental comments please, you don't know our situation and it was never the plan to be when we got a dog! - not aimed at the people I've quoted) and it says "Only one pet can be registered", exact words. No real point to this post, but I wonder why it says that if you can register 3.


The PDSA is there to help people & their animals & no one would criticise people for using this service, we all have times in our life when things don't go as planned & require a bit of help 

The problem is when people are already in receipt of assistance so are unable to support their existing pets yet continue to get more - I find that morally wrong tbh. I would love another dog/cat but we could not afford this, same shouild apply to everyone.

There was a thread a while ago where a pf member was in receipt of this & yet bought a pedigree cat on the pretense she was 'saving' her (went on the advertise the poor cat for sale on FB shortly afterwards ). Unfortunately because of the way she (& others) continued to get pets I stopped donating to the PDSA because I was shocked at how the service was being abused. It's a shame as I really did believe it was there to help people with their pets not to support them buying/adopting whatever pet they next fancied

Sorry to go off thread!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

I have to agree with you there.If you're having to use pdsa because you can't afford to pay for treatment yourself then you definitely shouldn't get another pet, unless it's for free and a genuine rescue case ie take the dog or I'll throw it out the window kind of thing, and even then that person should be trying to find it a new home instead of keeping it.


----------



## IncaThePup (May 30, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Okay so I get peoples frustrations with *some* UK rescues, I say some because I know if people looked around, and contacted different rescues they are not all the same about blanket rules..
> 
> Also maybe I'm being a bit thick here, BUT are the rules not in place to protect the dogs? Should we not be glad that rescues are looking out for the welfare of their animals? So I know a lot of the large breed rescues don't rehome to home with young children, take my breed, most rescues won't let families with small children take on dogs, quite right in my mind, a Rott could do a fair amount of unintentional damage to a child by just running in to them, I'm not a small person, but I've been put on my ass by an excited Rott who tried to use me as a door, and it HURTS..
> 
> ...


it SHOULD be yes but it often isn't.. I'm now housebound and been looking for a dog to take over from my elderly dog for about a year. I had tried rescues. Dogs Trust was very helpful but sadly had nothing they felt safe rehoming with me in a wheelchair and an elderly dog, other rescues never answered emails, some breeders agreed to visit to me but felt I was not able to look after one of their dogs or not good enough (alot seemed very snobbish)

I had to look to the internet.. I decided to look for breeders who used puppy couriers to avoid having to be judged by them as I know I come across different in writing as my written english is very good despite also having hearing/speech difficulties since my teens.

I saw JJ on Astra Sheepdogs site I had asked for courier but at last minute the womans mother said she would deliver in person as she was coming down my way anyway.. I was really nervous... from past experiences I was expecting her to decide I wouldn't be able to manage and take him home with her and it was too short notice for me to have anyone else here with me as everyone else works or lives too far... luckily she did not judge that I would not be able to do it and left him here! ... so I have my beautiful JJ!

If rescues and breeders want us to not look outside UK for dogs they should learn to be less judgemental!. and be more considerate for those who may not be able to get into their homes to look at the dogs.. I don't expect everyone to have ramps etc to allow wheelchair users in but they could consider home visits as an option.

I would take a dog from abroad in future (after Inca had passed away) if I could find courier to collect dog from airport for me and bring to my doorstep... if that was the only way I could adopt another dog.


----------



## emilyPL (Jul 19, 2012)

PLEASE HELP !!!!!!!

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/317268-please-help-woman-her-dog-big-trouble.html#post1063073863


----------

